# hi



## tafland4u (Jan 17, 2015)

my name is Ahmed Itopa Ajibade Tafa from nigeria but i stay in united arabia emirates nd am working here...i need someone to help me to australia nd i need visa..


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yep. Good luck with that


----------



## slowder1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

How long does the worker visa?


----------

